# Training our dogs philosophy



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I read this on her blog, and really enjoyed it. I did used to have more of an emotional reaction to prong collars and shock collars etc, but all the forum arguing cooled that off bc as a moderator I had to be more calm than as myself. I mainly focus on people and dogs I admire now, and have fun with my dogs. I don't give much space in my head to those people known to have a heavy hand with a dog, even if they are the first people to walk on Mars with a dog. No accomplishment is meaningful to me if it is earned by aversive training, but luckily people who do train that way dont care about my opinion, so it works out well. I have a busy training center and five dogs, so the fact that a trainer in NH as a border collie that hides from her in the back of his crate before he wins HIT in obedience I just have to let go as her morals, her ethics, her business etc. I do think it is part of evolving as Susan Garrett says to realize these arguments between passionate people with very different measuring sticks for everything from what is success with a dog to what is humane training for a dog will go on forever and ever. Meanwhile, it is better to spend waking hours doing what you do with dogs than arguing about it online.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Very good! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting this.

I have noticed over the summer maybe sometime in the spring that some of the people that follow a reward based philosophy have been posting less frequently on training information, and not as many helpful hints. 

I don't enjoy debating and have never had a real talent for it. 

I have also been nurturing my butterfly garden. 

I think it is amazing that many have been embracing the same mind meld as Susan Garrett and that she put this out there at this time.

Hoping that all of those in a similar place on their journey enjoy a glorious fall.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

solinvictus said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> I have noticed over the summer maybe sometime in the spring that some of the people that follow a reward based philosophy have been posting less frequently on training information, and not as many helpful hints.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sunrise for this post and Sue for your comments. I am a stay at home mom with 3 kids and a husband who travels, I'm at a stage in my life where it's not all about me and my interests and that's ok, I chose this, but I do not have time and resources to do nearly as much research and learning about training as I'd like. I really rely on the viewpoints that you all share on this forum. I wanted to remind you all that you make a huge difference to people like me (and I know I'm not the only one) who look to you all for some guidance and direction on the how and why of the best and most current practices in dog training. Please keep posting here and sharing the good stuff, I really appreciate it .


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

This is pretty cool


----------



## Colie CVT (Sep 15, 2013)

That was a very inspiring video. Truly very true words. We do waste much of our time in the negative when we get caught up in it. Some days, no matter what you do, you cannot change the mind of those around you. Trying to will only drag you down and what's the good in that?

Honestly since I got Leia, it's been a real learning experience for me. She was so anxious when I first got her, so confused as her life had once again been uprooted, that it took a long time for us to figure out how to speak with one another. She was so terrified of fireworks that it made the summer after I'd gotten her bad enough I almost wanted to call it and send her back to the breeder I got her from. They decided to retire her from being a breeding dog because she took her puppies being taken away so poorly. The more of her story I learned, the more clear it was all the stress she was in. How she was so confused, anxious, nervous. The stress colitis alone!

But she started to relax after awhile. She still hates being in my backyard unless she super has to go potty, and if we are heading toward the cars, she will be the first there, all but pressing herself in by osmosis, but there's a smile on her face now. She comes happily bounding toward me. She comes to me when called, when someone else says her name, when someone calls their dog or I'm attempting to call other dogs. But what got her to shine the most was the day she started protection sport training and she learned she was tough. Talk about a dog who loves her work. This whole other side came out when she got a job. Now it's getting so easy to talk with her, to figure out how to communicate what I want. She needs such a light hand, it definitely challenged my past thinking!

I'm really considering the Puppy Perks class she offers. I love new ideas, and seeing the games that people were doing in this video competition she was offering (a friend was a finalist) all I could think of was what a great way to pass the winter when I cannot do as much outside work with my dogs! I always love new ideas on tricks, things to work with. My two dogs aren't in agility (besides asking them to jump things, walk on things or tunnel while we're out and about in the world - playgrounds are fun lol) but it looks like a great foundation period for any work.

Haha ramble. But awesome post!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I find her fascinating 

Here is another link as she delves into how to go about identifying and solving problems - if the problem even needs to be solved

Overcoming Dog Training Challenges

I am unsure how much longer this link will be active but I have watched a few times already.


----------

